# Fall Pics



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

these were from halloween day. they were supposed to be ballerinas


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What sweet little ballerinas, I especially like the last picture with her tutu puffed up all around her.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the last one too! they are both gorgeous x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet as can be.
Love the last one, she is like a peacock lol x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

They look like ballerinas ! such sweet pictures.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww they look very cute!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

tooo cute!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love their dresses x


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Such cute little Ballerinas!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

adorable!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love the outfits! hehehe they look so elegant with them on! love the different colored leaves as well!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Gorgeous chihuahuas.....so cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you everyone, i already bought there costumes for next halloween .lol


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

aww they are very beautiful girls, they look adorable !! 
xxx


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

So pretty in their lil' dresses!! =)


----------

